# Why is my female betta fat? Please Help.



## LuciFerra413 (Mar 8, 2012)

One of my female bettas is huge, like seriously huge. I've been thinking that she's just full of eggs but after doing some reading I've become concerned. Some sites say it could be parasites, bloat, or constapation. I've already tried seperating her from my communtiy take and fasting her for 48 hours. She stayed the same size. I am quite concerned and I am probably over reacting. Please take a look at the photos and tell me what you think.


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

Have you tried feeding her a pea. If she is constipated that should clear it right up. Fast her for three days and then give her a frozen pea that you let sit in water for 15 minutes. Shell it and cut it into quarters and feed it to her.​


----------



## LuciFerra413 (Mar 8, 2012)

Okay I'll do that. Thank you =)


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

I really hope it helps and she starts to feel better the poor thing


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I would skip the pea, and suggest you try epsom salt, start at 1 tsp/gal then after 24 hours bump her up to 2 tsp/gal. Make sure it's plain unscented dye free epsom salt, like you get in a pharmacy.

Peas are iffy, half of betta keepers will suggest it, the other half will say it's not safe for them. I would suggest frozen brine shrimp or daphnia as a more natural laxative.

It's also possible she is eggy, but I must admit, she looks rather large.


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

Just out of curiousity why are peas iffy? That was what was recommended to me when I had trouble with my crowntail and I know the same method is recommended for other fish as well. Is it not healthy for them because I have a friend who gives them to her betta every couple weeks for a treat and he is doing fine. Also it is recommended as a home remedy in a book I have rather than using medicine like bettafix.


----------



## LuciFerra413 (Mar 8, 2012)

I regularly feed all my fish a mix of bloodworms and brine shrimp. They really seem to love it. Tho if the brine shrimp should work as a laxative, they're not. She has been about that size since I bought her from Petco 4+ months ago. Also if I use the epsom salts would that harm my other fish in anyway? I currently have her in a 'fry net' in my 20 gallon tank. She normally swims with 9 other fish.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Is the Brine shrimp you use frozen or freeze dried? I would isolate her when treating with salt


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I second the epsom salt. Feeding peas could make constipation worse and bettas are not veggie eaters. So imagine trying to feed a piece of veggie to a lion...no go and would possibly do harm to the digestive system.


----------



## LuciFerra413 (Mar 8, 2012)

I feed them frozen shrimp. Thanks for the warning on peas.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

LuciFerra413 said:


> I feed them frozen shrimp. Thanks for the warning on peas.


Do you feed them pelleted food? this might be better as a normal diet. Blood worms and brine shrimp should only be fed as a treat. Lastly, do you fast them once a week? This helps in reducing constipation.
I feed my Spike his pellets as a main diet, fast him every Tuesday and feed him a tiny TINY chip of frozen brine shrimp the day after his fasting.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

gabrielle09 said:


> Just out of curiousity why are peas iffy? That was what was recommended to me when I had trouble with my crowntail and I know the same method is recommended for other fish as well. Is it not healthy for them because I have a friend who gives them to her betta every couple weeks for a treat and he is doing fine. Also it is recommended as a home remedy in a book I have rather than using medicine like bettafix.


Just to answer your question, Gabrielle: bettas are carnivores (insectivores, technically), so their digestive systems aren't set up to cope with vegetable matter. The reason they work as a laxative (I've been told) is that their digestive systems have to kick into overdrive to force the pea out, as opposed to stuff like daphnia, which just makes it easier for them to flush it all through.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Just to answer your question, Gabrielle: bettas are carnivores (insectivores, technically), so their digestive systems aren't set up to cope with vegetable matter. The reason they work as a laxative (I've been told) is that their digestive systems have to kick into overdrive to force the pea out, as opposed to stuff like daphnia, which just makes it easier for them to flush it all through.


To further add:
making their digestive systems kick into overdrive must feel like us having to sit on the toilet aaaaallllll day long.


----------



## LuciFerra413 (Mar 8, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Do you feed them pelleted food? this might be better as a normal diet. Blood worms and brine shrimp should only be fed as a treat. Lastly, do you fast them once a week? This helps in reducing constipation.
> I feed my Spike his pellets as a main diet, fast him every Tuesday and feed him a tiny TINY chip of frozen brine shrimp the day after his fasting.


I have her in with 9 other fish so I just feed them all tetra betta flakes in the morning and the bloodworm/shrimp mix at night. Mainly for the catfish. It's difficult to fast the females because they are in the community tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

LuciFerra413 said:


> I have her in with 9 other fish so I just feed them all tetra betta flakes in the morning and the bloodworm/shrimp mix at night. Mainly for the catfish. It's difficult to fast the females because they are in the community tank.


Fasting all the other fish would be beneficial to them as well.


----------



## LuciFerra413 (Mar 8, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Fasting all the other fish would be beneficial to them as well.


Well alrighty then! I always had the mindset of no food=death. I will begin fasting all my fish for one day a week.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

LuciFerra413 said:


> Well alrighty then! I always had the mindset of no food=death. I will begin fasting all my fish for one day a week.


No food for 1 day isn't gonna kill them 
They always have something in their digestive system. So during their fasting day they are essentially "cleaning" their digestive system.


----------



## BettaGirl201 (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like dropsy


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

if she is her usual self shes probably just eggy. (i dont know what bloating looks like)


----------



## gothgirrl (Feb 16, 2014)

*Update?*

Did you ever find out what is going on with your female Betta? I have a female, same problem. I saw your pictures and thought it could be the same fish, just different colors! Mine has a white spot near her anal area, like an egg spot, but it has been there for more than two months and she is absolutely HUGE! I have tried fasting and peas, everything that I can find! Her water quality is excellent, in a 5 gallon tank with two snails and her Purigen filter keeps her ammonia, nitrites and nitrates at near 0 with 25% water changes every other week. She seems healthy and happy, inquisitive and energetic. She is just so BIG. I am hoping you found out what is up with yours, maybe the same thing is going on with mine..


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

Possibly the breeders section may help you, because by the sound of it (as an amateur) the girls may be egg bound. 
I have no breeding experience though so perhaps the full time breeders can help.


----------

